# Sexing mealworm beetles



## kupo969

I was maintaining my colony and was really curious if there is a way to sex the beetles? I can see that some are larger than other, but not by much.


----------



## J.huff23

I have a colony as well. But I dont think that there is any obvious way to sex them. I honestly cant tell the difference from one beetle to the other.


----------



## Vidaro

arent u suppose to sex the beetles? i mean the worm morph should b a nymph stage right?


----------



## kupo969

Egg>Mealworm>Pupae>Beetle. Just throw them all in a container :\. No real way to sex them I guess.


----------



## antbebo

I have noticed the penis, male part, (if that is what it is called in beetles) sticking out from under the back of the wings at the very end of the abdomen during mating or in old age in my beetles, but can not tell them apart otherwise.


----------



## kupo969

antbebo said:


> I have noticed the penis, male part, (if that is what it is called in beetles) sticking out from under the back of the wings at the very end of the abdomen during mating or in old age in my beetles, but can not tell them apart otherwise.


Yep, I've only noticed it during mating.

 Also, I witnessed some very weird behavior today. I saw ~10 beetles eating one beetle, any reason for this?!!?


----------



## Dark Raptor

It is a bit difficult but possible. Males have a little more curved front tibiae. With good stereoscopic microscope you can ID them... but why? 
It is much easier to do this in Zophobas morio, where characteristic clypeus is visible. Here is the pic I took some time ago:





Male on the left, female on the right.

Cannibalism is normal among many darkling beetles. Give them more proteins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## kupo969

Thank you Dark Raptor, very insightful information.



Dark Raptor said:


> Cannibalism is normal among many darkling beetles. Give them more proteins.


More protein? I never knew I even had to give them any :\. What do you suggest I give them?


----------



## Dark Raptor

kupo969 said:


> T
> More protein? I never knew I even had to give them any :\. What do you suggest I give them?


I give them dry cat (or dog) food, pieces of fresh meat ect. If you have large ammounts of larvae/beetles you don't need to worry about cannibalism. It  happens in "overpopulated" populations, but you will always have enough animals to keep everything running.


----------

